# ARC wish list - HELP!?



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I've been trying to get a few bits for ARC using the Amazon wish list but I keep getting the mesage they won't dispatch to the gift address?

I don't want to risk getting stuff sent here because I'm nowhere near the rescue and would struggle to get it up there.

Can anyone help? What do I do? How does it work? (Technophobe alert!!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Are you ordering things for delivery direct from Amazon or those which come from Zooplus or other places. I've just tried with Amazon products and had no problem though I've done it before so the address is registered in my account already. I do have problems with things from other companies though. I'm sure if you send CG a private message she will give you the address then you can add it to your Amazon order.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I deliberately picked out the stuff on amazon rather than other suppliers thinking that would be ok, but it's insisting on a delivery address rather than the gift address for some reason.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Ok just changed it round so none it was from marketplace; seems to have worked


----------

